# Nail Clippers



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Can anyone suggest the best brand for nail clippers? I just bought some at Cuttersmill and they are awful. Where do you buy yours and which ones?


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have conairPros yellow dog nail clippers in small and they cut like butter


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion. I will look for those.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

your welcome


----------

